# The book recommendation thread



## Mandy (Nov 16, 2006)

What good books have you read lately? I really haven't read much lately, I've been so busy. I'd like to start something though. What are your suggestions?


----------



## Panda (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm sure everyone has read this by now, but I loved the Da Vinci Code.


----------



## CraftyKate (Nov 22, 2006)

I really liked the book "Still life with crows" by Douglas PReston and Lincoln Child. I like pretty much everything by them though, but that is my favorite I think.


----------



## peachncream (Dec 15, 2006)

I just read The Diving Bell and the Butterfly: A Memoir of Life in Death  by Jean-Dominique Bauby and really liked it


----------



## Mandy (Dec 20, 2006)

If you have a dog you should read "How to live with a neurotic dog." It's hilarious.


----------



## jellyfish (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm reading Freakonomics right now. It's really interesting.


----------



## Mandy (Feb 11, 2007)

I just finished my last book. I need a new one. Come on, give me some suggestions.


----------



## stephie (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm reading Adverbs by Daniel Handler. I'm about halfway through and I really like it so far.


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 19, 2007)

Anything by Tess Gerritsen is awesome, aswell as Kay Hooper! Oh, I'd go on and on about different authors (the 'Womens murder club' series by James Patterson is awesome too!)


----------



## Karina (Jul 19, 2007)

It's silly, but I'm addicted to Harry Potter. That's all i've been reading the past couple of months.


----------



## Mandy (Jul 22, 2007)

I just started reading My Antonia by Willa Cather. I really like it so far.


----------



## Divinity Gardens (Jul 31, 2007)

Just finishing up with 'The Dynamic Laws of Prosperity' by Catherine Ponder.  Awesome book!!  Checked it out of the library and think I'm gonna buy this one to keep handy.


----------



## jellyfish (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm reading the Wind Up Bird Chronicle. I just started a little while ago so I'm not too far into it, but I love it so far and recieved very high recommendations from a friend.


----------

